# DocumentRoot für einzelne Webs ändern



## mvausb (22. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mehre Websites in einem Multi-Site-fähigen CMS-System zusammenfassen. Das die einzelnen Webs aber wegen der E-Mail-Accounts eigenständig laufen sollen, fällt die Methode mit den Co-Domains aus.

Auch eine htaccess-Weiterleitung geht nicht, da das CMS dann die Domains und nicht identifizieren und die richtige Website anzeigen kann.

Ich suche also nun eine Möglichkeit, wie ich den DokumentRoot eines Webs verändern kann. Es sollen also mehrere Webs auf ein den denselber Webspace zeigen. 

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Till (22. März 2009)

Das Document Root einer Webseite in ISPConfig kann nicht geändert werden.


----------



## celocore (23. März 2009)

Wieso kann man das web-root nicht ändern? Man benenne das alte Web-Root um und setze dann einen Sym-Link aus den "anderen" Webs auf das Web-Root mit dem CMS.
Alternativ kann man auch das web-Verzeichnis der "anderen" Webs bestehen lassen und mittels "mount -o bind" das Web-Root des CMS auf die "anderen" webs mounten. Man sollte dann nur dem CMS-Web-Root Lese-Schreibrechte auf Gruppenbasis geben (z.B. www-data) und die Benutzer der "anderen" webs ebenfalls in diese Gruppe setzen.


----------



## planet_fox (24. März 2009)

Ich denke mal das ist ein Sicherheitsproblem dann


----------



## mvausb (25. März 2009)

Danke celocore,

das mit dem symbolischen Link war der entscheidende Tip.

Gruß
Michael


----------

